# Canon Factory 6D Refurb $1599 A Good Deal?



## snerd (Aug 25, 2013)

Is there a better deal I've missed? Canon just emailed me this news, a refurb 6D with one year warranty for $1599!! Man, that is SO tempting!!


----------



## Gavjenks (Aug 25, 2013)

That's a great deal for the body alone, but not that unique when considering kit lens deals as well.

It's not hard to find a new 6D + 24-105L lens (worth $800 resale, even if you were to immediately ditch it) for $2400 or so, which means the body is worth at most $1600 in the kit,or *less *if you want to keep that 24-105 lens (worth more than $800 new)


----------



## wyogirl (Aug 25, 2013)

good point there.... hmmm.


----------



## snerd (Aug 25, 2013)

Yeah, but I have 4 lenses already, so I wouldn't miss the kit lens I don't think. But I do see your point.

ETA: 

I will not buy this 6D. I will hold out for a new 5D3 by saving my money!
I will not buy this 6D. I will hold out for a new 5D3 by saving my money!
I will not buy this 6D. I will hold out for a new 5D3 by saving my money!
I will not buy this 6D. I will hold out for a new 5D3 by saving my money!
I will not buy this 6D. I will hold out for a new 5D3 by saving my money!
I will not buy this 6D. I will hold out for a new 5D3 by saving my money!
I will not buy this 6D. I will hold out for a new 5D3 by saving my money!
I will not buy this 6D. I will hold out for a new 5D3 by saving my money!

Oh the humanity!!


----------



## Bulb (Aug 25, 2013)

B&H has the 6D for $2200 after rebate. Selling the lens for $800 means you're paying only $1400 for the body.

I won't hold it against you for waiting for the 5D3, but I know that I'm going to jump on the 6D as soon as possible.


----------



## JohnTrav (Aug 25, 2013)

That's doest seem like a bad deal. I am almost tempted to buy one. Like you OP though I am holding out for a 5Diii


----------



## Derrel (Aug 25, 2013)

D-SLR sales are in a terrible, slump, world-wide. Inventory is accumulating, and world-wide sales of d-slr cameras are not meeting industry forecasts. Canon and Nikon are both dropping in sales volumes, and dealers are starting to feel the strain of sitting on large, unsold inventories for which there appears to be very little demand.

The Interchangeable Lens Camera Droop | byThom | Thom Hogan

Most industry watchers have been predicting DISCOUNTING and sales promotions to help try to stimulate demand. Various techniques, like pairing a body with a nice lens for a great price, price rebates; camera/lens/printer bundles, and so on are becoming the norm.

The reason I mention  this is so you do not think you need to jump on any offers right away; dealers are reaching OUT to customers because they, the dealers, are sitting on piles of unsold inventory. It is currently a BUYER'S market! Keep that in mind! Also, if you're holding out for a 5D Mark III, keep in mind: Canon's history on the 5D series has been a HIGH intro price to cream off the most dollars; then after early adopters have bought, the very first REBATE (not a price-lowering, 'cause that hurts dealers); then a price drop; then a rebate, and so on, until the end of life for the model.

Canon has not yet done its first 5D Mark III rebate, that I am aware of, let alone dropped the introductory retail price to a permanent (well "stable" might be a better word) level.

If you have you heart set on X model...keep in mind,it will be on the market for a while.


----------

